# Undertaker checking in



## undertaker (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi all, just introducing myself from North East Derbyshire  in order to be able to participate. I've been a member for a couple of years now but haven't become a full member because wild camping doesn't fit in with my lifestyle. I run a self build movano and really like the idea of parking up and enjoying the wilds, however if I explain that my user name has less to do with style of driving and more to do with profession you will understand why the prospect of being woken up in the night (when not on call) and  moved on doesn't appeal and somewhat defeats the point of getting away from it all. Consequently its pay for sites for me but I do enjoy reading about your gatherings and if I get away from the 24 hours on call job Ill likely start joining you


----------



## n brown (Feb 11, 2016)

welcome mate,just don't turn up in your work clothes, or you might create a bit of work for yourself !


----------



## sasquatch (Feb 11, 2016)

n brown said:


> welcome mate,just don't turn up in your work clothes, or you might create a bit of work for yourself !



Better still,why not convert a hearse in to a camper?


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 11, 2016)

When I saw the title I thought you had come looking for customers.
I wouldn't worry about wild camping and getting woken in the night to move on, as it has never happened to us but then compared to others on here we are quite new to it but I doubt many have been woken in the night to move on


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun



:welcome::have fun::cheers::scooter::boat::drive::goodluck:


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 11, 2016)

Welcome .

For a paltry few quid , you can become a full member and have access to the points of interest . These will tell you where you can overnight , legally, and not be disturbed . 

You'll be able to rest in peace and the money you save in campsite fees will soon pay back your membership fees.

It's dead good value !


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 11, 2016)

n brown said:


> welcome mate,just don't turn up in your work clothes, or you might create a bit of work for yourself !



If he promised not to, would that be a serious undertaking? :idea-007:


----------



## Robmac (Feb 11, 2016)

Let him know I don't want to be interred. It just sounds wrong.

Welcome to the forum, daresay you've heard 'em all before!


----------



## n brown (Feb 11, 2016)

yes,you'd be gravely mistaken if you think you can dig up a new one


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 11, 2016)

Welcome and enjoy and as members do we get a discount, just a thought gang.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 11, 2016)

n brown said:


> yes,you'd be gravely mistaken if you think you can dig up a new one



That really was the pits!


----------



## undertaker (Feb 11, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> Welcome .
> 
> For a paltry few quid , you can become a full member and have access to the points of interest . These will tell you where you can overnight , legally, and not be disturbed .
> 
> ...



Thanks for that info, looks like I have misunderstood  the POIs situation I didn't realise that it included legals so will look into full membership. PS liked the pun, glad to see I haven't frightened people away


----------



## Penny13 (Feb 11, 2016)

You won't frighten us, we may frighten you weird bunch here. I am not sure about the legal comment but I am sure admin will happen along and clarify soon.


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 11, 2016)

You see how seriously we handle subjects like death on these forums.
We call it deadpan humour.

We were parked on an aire provided by the council, in Spain. 100 motorhomes parked on a marked out grid. All in lines.

From above, it must have looked like a graveyard !


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 11, 2016)

I've never been moved on, or even disturbed, but I do park up in quiet spots with an eye on waking up to a view that a campsite couldn't offer.


----------



## sasquatch (Feb 11, 2016)

Have you been to the Goths weekend at Whitby do you put the Fun into FUNeral?


----------



## jeanette (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi and:welcome::camper: oh by the way I dig your username (sorry)!!


----------



## n brown (Feb 11, 2016)

as an ex- gravedigger, i can tell you, undertakers are very down to earth,and not afraid to call a spade a spade, they've been known for that since time in memoriam


----------



## undertaker (Feb 11, 2016)

sasquatch said:


> Have you been to the Goths weekend at Whitby do you put the Fun into FUNeral?



Yes I have done goth weekend (dressed in civvies) and really enjoyed it.  Although funerals are a serious business  it's not unusual to have a laugh with the family of the bereaved so yes surprisingly we do have fun at times, not sure that "we put the fun into funerals" would be a good strap line though


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Feb 11, 2016)

sasquatch said:


> Better still,why not convert a hearse in to a camper?View attachment 37980View attachment 37980



Just what I was going to ask.  The first Rolls Royce conversion with a high top,but what about the large window, a bit too obvious for some celebratory nooky  on the first rip out, I won't mention the toilet problem that goes with it


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi and welcome along.


----------

